# Re. AMD 3000+ or 6600GT (8X)



## Mr.Nobody (Mar 16, 2005)

*Well first of all THANKS for all the replies I got in my previous post.
So I have finally decided to upgrade my G-card.

But then it lead me to 3 more Questions  
1. Is 6600 GT(8X) avaliable in 256 MB ?
2. If not then is 6600 (Plain, 8X) 256 MB faster than 6600 GT (8X) 128 MB or not ?
3. If no 6600 GT (8X) 256 MB is avaliable then will buying a 6600 GT (8X) 128 MB be future-proof ?

Pls. reply soon as I have to buy one between 20th to 24th of this month.

Atlast, Thanks again !!!*


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2005)

dude, u could've just used the same thread 4 this post  plz dont start new threads


----------



## raj14 (Mar 16, 2005)

Gonna get warned! No GeForce 6600GT only has 128MB version, No OTHER Versions are availble, yes it's Quite Future Proof Especially when coupled with a SLI board.


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 16, 2005)

@raj: what are u trying to say: That 6600Gt dont come with 128Mb ram ?? 
Infact most do. 
1.Try contacting the vendors/distys abt the availability of the 256Mb 6600Gts
2. The onboard memory doesnt make a difference to the performance. The 6600GT has gddr3 memory while the 6600 is coupled with ddr1 memory, so no points for guessing that the 6600GT 128mb version will still be faster.
3. Nothing is future-proof in the world of gaming,but the 6600GT shud suffice you for another 2 years if you tend 2 play @ moderate resolutions.


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 16, 2005)

6600GT 256 MB is not that easy to get. Just do a search on New egg and there is exactly one card with 256 MB memory.

*www.newegg.com/app/SearchProductResult.asp?Submit=Go&DEPA=0

 And this is in the US so all the best for trying to buy a 256 MB GT here!!!


----------



## raj14 (Mar 16, 2005)

No, GeForce 6600GT does come with 128MB DDR3 Memory, but finding GeForce 6600 in india is like Finding Diamond in a Koyal's mine, you have to wait till well, lets say the card will launce before the end of the world GeForce 6600GT is indeed a powerfull card, but you have to use a SLI board to get the maximum out of it.


----------



## raj14 (Mar 16, 2005)

As for AMD 64 3000+(754) i have only one word: Mediocre


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Mar 16, 2005)

*raj14 Said :-






			yes it's Quite Future Proof Especially when coupled with a SLI board.
		
Click to expand...

Hey raj14 what are you trying to say yar, I mean I am talking about 8X cards so how can I use it in SLI boards ???

Still Thanks yar !!!*


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Mar 16, 2005)

*blade_runner Said :-






			3. Nothing is future-proof in the world of gaming,but the 6600GT shud suffice you for another 2 years if you tend 2 play @ moderate resolutions.
		
Click to expand...

Hey Dude, yar I thought 6600GT is the second best GFX card around after 6800 isent it, so do you mean to say that after 2 Years I could still play latest games at medium Res. ???

Still thanks yar !!!*


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 16, 2005)

dude plz make use of the previous thread 

wod u start a new thread after 24th when u buy the card ??


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Mar 16, 2005)

*Sourabh Said :-






			dude plz make use of the previous thread

wod u start a new thread after 24th when u buy the card ??
		
Click to expand...


Sorry yar if I have made some some inconvenience due to another thread.

But you you rest assure that I will not start another thread about any G-cards.

Well I started it because both the two threads were different !!!
One was to get advice what to buy (I mean CPU + MOBO or G-card) and this one is to get advice about Which G-card to buy !!!

Now have you got my POINT ???

Anyways Sorry Again !!!*


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 17, 2005)

Mr.Nobody said:
			
		

> *blade_runner Said :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A few months down the line both Nvidia and ATi will unveil new cards! Then there will be games to match that technology. So even if your 6600GT is 2nd best accrdng to you, it will be outdated a bit.  But yes you will be able 2 game at medium resolutions.


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Mar 17, 2005)

*blade_runner Said :-






			A few months down the line both Nvidia and ATi will unveil new cards! Then there will be games to match that technology. So even if your 6600GT is 2nd best accrdng to you, it will be outdated a bit. Smile But yes you will be able 2 game at medium resolutions.
		
Click to expand...


Hey blade_runner can you Pls. tell me the approx. time, I mean 1,2,3...  months, when they are going to reveal those cards ???

And also that will the Prices of the current G-cards decrease when the new cards will be released ???

Pls. Reply Soon !!!*


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Mar 17, 2005)

And aslo, will I be able to play games like :-


> UT04, DM3, HL2, FC, PK, Prince of Percia WW, NFS UG2 and medal of honor both allied assault + Breakthrough patch


at full res. and full details with a 6600 GT ???

Pls. Reply SOOOOON !!


----------



## sunnydiv (Mar 17, 2005)

yeh i wanna know that one too 

i mean, 12k aint small.


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 17, 2005)

well u guys are talking abt playing the games at max resolutions but u also need ur monitors to give u good refresh rates at tht high resolutions

with the common 17"  flat/non flat monitors which normally everyone owns the refresh rates supported above 1024x7668 drop drastically

u strain ur eyes too much for a happy gaming experience 

so all u want is tht ur card to give playable frame rates @  1024x768 which 6600GT is more than capable

there may be a slight drop when u play with the AA.AF levels enabled but u can play them very much with all the eye candy turned on

as for newer games which wod release in another year or two u can play them at medium settings without any probs

these gfx cards dun get outdated as we imagine them to be

afterall its just a card ..!!


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Mar 17, 2005)

*Thanks Dude !!!
So should ASUS 6600GT be good enough ???
*


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 17, 2005)

for the games u mentioned HELL YEAH  !!


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 17, 2005)

Mr.Nobody said:
			
		

> *blade_runner Said :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will be a lot of time'probably after august. Look dont get your spirits too high . The cards will be unveiled , that doesnt imply those will ship too. If u wann buy a card, now is a good time as any.


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 17, 2005)

Mr.Nobody said:
			
		

> And aslo, will I be able to play games like :-
> 
> 
> > UT04, DM3, HL2, FC, PK, Prince of Percia WW, NFS UG2 and medal of honor both allied assault + Breakthrough patch
> ...




Full res applies.........the max resolutions of your monitor. So if yours is a 17" then 1280*1024 will probably be the highest supported resolution. The 6600GT will play at those resolutions with most of the effects at high.


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Mar 17, 2005)

*Well my monitor is an 15 inch monitor and the max res. is 1024x768 @ 60 Hz. I gues I wont have any problem isent it ???*


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 17, 2005)

LOl ! For a moment i thought u had a 19" monitor, since u were talking abt hi/max res etc. Get a new 17" monitor dude, you will probably end up hurting your eyes playing on such low refresh rates !


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Pls. tell me what exacly are refresh rates
I mean what do they do ???


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 18, 2005)

Mr.Nobody said:
			
		

> Hey Pls. tell me what exacly are refresh rates
> I mean what do they do ???



Hey same here I too want to know what exacly are refresh rates are ???
and what do they do ???


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 18, 2005)

Refresh rate is the number of times the screen is drawn in a second. If your monitor supports 60Hz then the screen is drawn 60 times a sec. Refresh rates lower than 60Hz or equal can cause strain on the eyes. &0Hz or better is always preferred. 

Just do a google guys


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Mar 18, 2005)

*blade_runner said :-






			Refresh rate is the number of times the screen is drawn in a second. If your monitor supports 60Hz then the screen is drawn 60 times a sec. Refresh rates lower than 60Hz or equal can cause strain on the eyes. &0Hz or better is always preferred.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks dude !!
Is there any other way to increase the refresh rate other than buying a new monitor ???
If not then What is the cost of a 17" monitor and which brand is the best ???
Pls. Reply !!!*


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 19, 2005)

*Mr.Nobody wrote =>






			Refresh rate is the number of times the screen is drawn in a second. If your monitor supports 60Hz then the screen is drawn 60 times a sec. Refresh rates lower than 60Hz or equal can cause strain on the eyes. &0Hz or better is always preferred.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks dude !!
Is there any other way to increase the refresh rate other than buying a new monitor ???
If not then What is the cost of a 17" monitor and which brand is the best ???
Pls. Reply !!!*


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 19, 2005)

now can someone temme whether this rachitboom2 and  Mr.Nobody same

I have been having this doubt for quite some time now

i guess the user forgot to remove the common link from the sig ..lolzz


----------



## pimpom (Mar 19, 2005)

There's no simple way to increase the max refresh rate supported by your monitor. There are tweaks to overclock the refresh rate but are not really advisable because they carry a real risk of damaging the monitor.

17" general-purpose monitors by Samsung, LG, Philips etc. are around 5.5 to 6k for non-flat tubes and 7.5 to 8k for flat. High-end models cost much more.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 19, 2005)

Sourabh said =>





> now can someone temme whether this rachitboom2 and Mr.Nobody same
> 
> I have been having this doubt for quite some time now
> 
> i guess the user forgot to remove the common link from the sig ..lolzz


Hey I had posted the same as Mr.nobody as he/she must be having the same monitor as I am having and hence I to have the same problem with the monitor (low Refresh Rates).

Oh yes and about the sig. , yes I agree that I copied the "*www.danasoft.com/sig/amitcool2001.jpg " link from Mr.nobody's Sig. as I thought I was be cool so why not share it !!!
after all it is just an image !!!!

Do you mind ???

oh yes and thanks pimpom for your advice !!!


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Mar 19, 2005)

Well thanks everyone,
and Sourabh, rachitboom2 is correct I to have the problem of low refresh rates and I dont mind if someone copies one line from my Signaure !!!

Hey you to should check that Pic. !!!!

Still thanks !!!


----------

